# Bulging Eye



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

I came home from work today after doing a gravel cahnge last night and one of my p's eye is bulging out. Kinda like there is to much pressure on his head or something. I cant get any pics of it. He well not sit still. Any one have any idea what this is and how do I fix it? I does'nt look like he was bitten or anything.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

any body? Its not getting worse but its not getiing better!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Pop Eye Pop eye is an infection that can have a few causes such as bacteria, Poor water quality, injury, poor nutrition, tumors, vitamin deficiently. The symptoms are quite clear. 
Symptoms:Eye or eyes protrude from head, cloudy eyes from bacteria infection. 
Treatment:Generally hard to treat, u may try a broad spectrum antibiotic.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

how did u solve this? cause my fish seem to have the same thing.... i think


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2003)

My lfs gave me some capsules that you open and poor into the water. They started with a "C" and came in a gray box. They worked like a charm. Then I did a water change and added some melafix. The pop eye is gone.


----------



## turtle005 (Feb 25, 2004)

Get some "Maracyn-Two". You can get it at petsmart. I believe it is an antibiotic and you have to use it for five days. Make sure you have enough for your size tank for five days. You may have to get two packages depending on your tank size. I have a 50 gal. and I needed 2 packages. The stuff ain't cheap, but it works. My fish has some permanent scarring, but the popeye is gone and the fish is healthy. Follow the instructions on the package.


----------

